
Intel has a chip with 24 cores that costs $8,898 - Fjolsvith
http://www.computerworld.com/article/3168506/computer-processors/intels-has-a-chip-with-24-cores-that-costs-8898.html
======
LeifCarrotson
> It is targeted at fault tolerant servers used by financial or retail
> companies which need highly reliable systems for transactions and fraud
> detection. These companies could lose hundreds of millions of dollars if a
> server crashed.

That's not what "fault tolerant" means. That's a fault intolerant or fault
sensitive system.

~~~
qeternity
Erm, no? The service may be fault intolerant which is why the hardware has to
be fault tolerant.

------
Sunset
At that price just buy several 12 core ones.

